# A Cuban Davidoff!



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Sometimes it pays to have friends in high places...where the scotch drowns and the Habanos chases my blues away! 

No...you do not need to adjust your screens, although you will probably need to adjust your drool bibs! You are looking at a Cuban Davidoff...it's a Davidoff 3000 that I got a good friend over in the UK to pick up for me. I want to thank my friend so much for picking this up for me...it looks and smells absolutely incredible! I don't know when I will smoke such a special cigar, but whatever the occasion it will be that much better just knowing I'm smoking a Cuban Davidoff!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats a beauty of a cigar, now i am not one for hording, as you all know i do not hord, but that cigar there is one i would keep for a long long long long long long long long long long time. Oh yeah did i say i would keep that cigar for a long itme?

Respectfully,


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Why does every want these cigars so bad?


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I tihnk the ony reason Americans want them so bad is #1 they are illegal to sell in America, and #2 they are somewhat of a rareity. I hae an Uncle who just happens to be a U.S. Senator, and i hear on the down low that once Castro turns in his pink slip and his brother takes over, all Cuban embargo's aer going to be lifted, which in turn will casue a huge drop in prices in regards to the cigar world. This is considered to be good information, and noramlly i do not pay much attention to hear-say, but i know the source it came from.

Respectfully,


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> I tihnk the ony reason Americans want them so bad is #1 they are illegal to sell in America, and #2 they are somewhat of a rareity. I hae an Uncle who just happens to be a U.S. Senator, and i hear on the down low that once Castro turns in his pink slip and his brother takes over, all Cuban embargo's aer going to be lifted, which in turn will casue a huge drop in prices in regards to the cigar world. This is considered to be good information, and noramlly i do not pay much attention to hear-say, but i know the source it came from.
> 
> Respectfully,


thanks for the info.
but how do you know cigar price will drop when this embargo ends?


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Well simply because they are illegal in America drives up the price even more. Once they aer no longer illegal the price will drop. Just like weed, once it is legalized it will too drop. Prices on weed in the bay area has dropped due to there being canabus clubs just like drug stores al over the place and you being able to carry an ounce of weed on your person and it be legal.

Respectfully,


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> I tihnk the ony reason Americans want them so bad is #1 they are illegal to sell in America, and #2 they are somewhat of a rareity. I hae an Uncle who just happens to be a U.S. Senator, and i hear on the down low that once Castro turns in his pink slip and his brother takes over, all Cuban embargo's aer going to be lifted, which in turn will casue a huge drop in prices in regards to the cigar world. This is considered to be good information, and noramlly i do not pay much attention to hear-say, but i know the source it came from.
> 
> Respectfully,


I thought his brother was more of a hard liner?


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Ill trade you a Oliva master blend #3 for it. Only one though! I like my #3's!!

p.s. you pay shipping.. lol GOOD SCORE, JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME CAUSE I WANT ONE.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice pickup!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> thanks for the info.
> but how do you know cigar price will drop when this embargo ends?


They stopped making Cuban Davidoff years ago. 
That's really why everyone goes nuts for them.
They are an extreme rarity. I gift like that is like the equivalent
of a largish bomb from PipsMaduro.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

wow very cool. hmm do I have any friends in other places... time for some phone calls LOL.


----------



## Sawyer-cr (Aug 19, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> I tihnk the ony reason Americans want them so bad is #1 they are illegal to sell in America, and #2 they are somewhat of a rareity. I hae an Uncle who just happens to be a U.S. Senator, and i hear on the down low that once Castro turns in his pink slip and his brother takes over, all Cuban embargo's aer going to be lifted, which in turn will casue a huge drop in prices in regards to the cigar world. This is considered to be good information, and noramlly i do not pay much attention to hear-say, but i know the source it came from.
> 
> Respectfully,


There is a flaw in your theory. Cuba can barely produce enough cigars for their current market, or so is the rumor. That is what makes them more expensive. If the embargo is lifted, they will have to produce many more cigars than they already do. Most opinions I have heard about believe that habanos will become much more rare, because they won't be able to keep up with demand, and therefore more expensive. Law of supply and demand at it's finest.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice cigar.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> There is a flaw in your theory. Cuba can barely produce enough cigars for their current market, or so is the rumor. That is what makes them more expensive. If the embargo is lifted, they will have to produce many more cigars than they already do. Most opinions I have heard about believe that habanos will become much more rare, because they won't be able to keep up with demand, and therefore more expensive. Law of supply and demand at it's finest.


I agree w/ this theory. I've discussed this w/ others and it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> They stopped making Cuban Davidoff years ago.
> That's really why everyone goes nuts for them.
> They are an extreme rarity. I gift like that is like the equivalent
> of a largish bomb from PipsMaduro.


shit, so how much age do you think that smokes got?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> shit, so how much age do you think that smokes got?


The Cuban Davidoff line was official discontinued in 1991.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> I tihnk the ony reason Americans want them so bad is #1 they are illegal to sell in America, and #2 they are somewhat of a rareity. I hae an Uncle who just happens to be a U.S. Senator, and i hear on the down low that once Castro turns in his pink slip and his brother takes over, all Cuban embargo's aer going to be lifted, which in turn will casue a huge drop in prices in regards to the cigar world. This is considered to be good information, and noramlly i do not pay much attention to hear-say, but i know the source it came from.
> 
> Respectfully,


Not trying to be an a$$ but one Senator doesn't have much power. The embargo is goingn nowhere in our lifetime!

Respectfully


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> The Cuban Davidoff line was official discontinued in 1991.


Holy crap, do you think Cubans cigar will still taste good after 18 years or so?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

As long as its stored right it will be good forever!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot of people think these and the habanos Dunhills are "dead", past their prime. If the embargo ever ends, (God forbid, I'm done smoking cubans at that point), trying to keep up with a new market such as the U.S. will cause production and quality to go straight to hell. The 06's are the best cigars to come out of Cuba in more than a few years. And don't think they are going to be cheaper either, with Altadis buying a 50% stake in Habanos S.A. in 2000, it wouldn't surprise me if the prices I'm paying now tripled for the U.S. market. 

Oh, and Criddler, nice Chinaski picture, I love that man.......


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If they lift the embargo I don't see how Cuba can keep up unless the plant moreand they have the room to do so.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

BTW nice lookinig smoke


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> There is a flaw in your theory. Cuba can barely produce enough cigars for their current market, or so is the rumor. That is what makes them more expensive. If the embargo is lifted, they will have to produce many more cigars than they already do. Most opinions I have heard about believe that habanos will become much more rare, because they won't be able to keep up with demand, and therefore more expensive. Law of supply and demand at it's finest.


In a command driven market economy, which is what will happen immediately after Castro passes, more cigars will be produced in "Cuba" by rollers from all over and the final product will suffer greatly. Rollers will move into Cuba or near there to roll with Cuban leaf. The day the embargo ends is the day Cuban cigars are never the same.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Nice score Charlie. That's one for a nice Labrador sunset in the summer.

Rather than continue to jack this thread with discussions on Cuban cigars, please see *THIS* thread.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Holy crap, do you think Cubans cigar will still taste good after 18 years or so?


I smoked a Cuban Davidoff Tubos from 1985, and yes it was still good.

Labman, I would say smoke that thing soon. Depending on the year, Cuban Davidoffs are starting to become VERY mellow and the flavors somewhat muted. I had one that was 21 yrs old and yes it was still a very good cigar, the smoke was creamy, but the flavors were very subtle. Waiting any longer is just going to mute those flavors any more.

It is an experiance of a liftime, just don't wait too long to have it.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Mark said:


> I smoked a Cuban Davidoff Tubos from 1985, and yes it was still good.
> 
> Labman, I would say smoke that thing soon. Depending on the year, Cuban Davidoffs are starting to become VERY mellow and the flavors somewhat muted. I had one that was 21 yrs old and yes it was still a very good cigar, the smoke was creamy, but the flavors were very subtle. Waiting any longer is just going to mute those flavors any more.
> 
> It is an experiance of a liftime, just don't wait too long to have it.


Yeah...that's what I was thinking. I might spark that bad boy up soon and don't worry I'll bring a camera and an ICRS review sheet along for the ride!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

cory76044 said:


> Ill trade you a Oliva master blend #3 for it. Only one though! I like my #3's!!
> 
> p.s. you pay shipping.. lol GOOD SCORE, JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME CAUSE I WANT ONE.


WOW...one whole MB3??? :lol:

Yeah I can't wait to light this one up although I'll probably be shaking too hard, with anticipation, to light it!


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't wait bro, smoke it!

~Mark


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

louistogie said:


> thanks for the info.
> but how do you know cigar price will drop when this embargo ends?


Hope so,then i can buy them and have them shipped over here to england for half the price


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

N2Advnture said:


> Don't wait bro, smoke it!
> 
> ~Mark


I may just to that this weekend. We will see!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

A cuban Davidoff is still the best smoke I have ever had!!! Very nice.

Cuba wont have to try and keep up if the embargo is lifted. Altadis SA, who owns Habanos SA and Altidas USA, has a warehouse in Madrid that currently has a two year supply of cubans. Once the embargo is lifed, if its ever lifted, they will use the supply from that warehouse to flood the US market.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

nice score, burn it and give a review!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I will do that. I might even smoke it tomorrow for the heck of it...you never know!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice stick...but don't wait forever!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wasn't a nice day today...so I will be waiting for a nicer day. Maybe tomorrow, since Monday is the Canadian Thanks Giving Day holiday. But, it will be weather permitting of course.


----------

